# Element E-Liquid Launch - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (4/11/16)

Join Sir Vape for the launch of the USA brand Element E-Liquids.

If you have not had the chance to try this awesome line, you sure are in for a treat. Element have won numerous awards across the world for their juice lines and is one of Sir Vapes favourite international brands right now.

Their range is extensive so Sir Vape has hand picked the best of the best to cater for all vapers tastes.

We will have 5 from the Dripper line, 3 from the Tobacconist line, 1 from the Tonix Line & 1 from their latest funky release Far Range available for testing and on sale at the shop.

We have decided to bring in the 60ml bottles only but at a price that is unbeatable.

First 5 customers will get a free Element T-Shirt on purchase of any Element E-Liquid.

Element E-Liquid will have a launch special of R300 for a 60ml bottle in-store only. 

It's gonna be an awesome day, so don't miss out.

DATE: SATURDAY 5TH NOVEMBER 2016
PLACE: SIR VAPE
ADDRESS: SHOP 1 COWEY HOUSE, 136 COWEY RD, MORNINGSIDE, DURBAN
TIME: 9:30AM - 1:30PM

See you there!!!!​


----------

